# 72" Odyssea T5 HO Fixture, Did I screw up?



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

1st welcome to the site. Forgot to include a greeting to another new member tonight.
Bought the smaller fixture like this for a 40g breeder, 4x39wT5HO w/led and I like it very much for the funds invested. You can run only two bulbs at a time with it and the reflector is what I would consider medium grade. My opinion is you scored a good buy.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

the4x4hoss said:


> I got a good deal on a 135Gal from a friend but after I got it set up I was less than happy with the lighting that came with it. I did a little reading, before I found this place, and just about everything I read stated the 3W per gallon formula for a planted tank.
> 
> I went on the hunt for a light fixture that was as long as the tank and and would get me fairly close to the 3WPG. To get that kind of wattage I was going to spend a boatload of cash or go with a cheaper fixture.
> 
> ...


I run the same exact light as you but the 60" version over a 120 gallon. I run only two bulbs and alternate them each day. So they last twice as long. I love the fixture with two bulbs sitting on my tank it is just enough light for my tank which is primarily crypts. I would think if you are trying for medium-high light plants you might be able to run 4 bulbs with no problems. I have zero algae in my tank and I have had the light running for over 4 months now.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

if you can return it, do it. get an aquaticlife 2 bulb t5ho, much better =p


----------



## DvsDev (Dec 7, 2010)

I bought the same 4 bulb marine setup for my 75g, swapped out the actinic bulbs for wider spectrum T5HO bulbs, been running that for about 6 months now, no algae issues at all, I think that it comes with T5NO bulbs so I kind of classed the remaining bulbs as 1HO bulb (2x T5HO + 2x T5NO bulbs = 3x T5HO bulbs (kinda?!?))


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=-36.829543,174.608421


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

I considered getting the Odyssea fixtures for my 40 breeders (I need six fixtures, so I really like the price), so I am curious to know how they work out for you- please post your results here once you have them up for a while. Regarding if the light levels would be too high, I have read here on the forum that you can mitigate the high wattage a bit by suspending the light a foot over the tank. There are a ton of good posts on how to do this in the DIY portion of the forum. Alternately, I think that the fixture you got allows you to switch off the bulbs in pairs- if you cannot suspend the lights, jut use two of them and see how that works if you do have algae issues.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

*Opinions always vary*

:fish: Something the four bulb fixture does is allow a larger spread on the bulbs running a single ballast.
Splitting a pair of bulbs to either side gives a 4" spread to the bulbs being a major plus over the narrower 2 bulb fixtures. 
The external ballasts are a nice touch for those installing in a canopy and having a switch on the ballast box rather than the end of the fixture I like. 
Metal reflector on the quad.
Having purchased a dozen T5 fixtures cost for quality these are not to be beaten in the current market.

Currently running a split photo period with the 4 bulb fixture.


















Running the 2 bulb version on my upper 55 in the stainless rack.

The light fixture is a 'cheapie'  but quality seems fairly high. 
2xT5HO Odyssea fixtures can be found new for $66 with bulbs and shipping included. 
Had to try one after finding them for another forum member looking for cheaper lighting options. 
Web ads and touching things just isn't the same thing.
Freshwater/plant version comes with 65k and 'pink' plant bulbs.
Press on bulb sockets/contacts.










Mylar type film reflector material which does indeed redirect very well down to the tank.
The Mylar reflector and the bulbs are held in place by two clear plastic clips.









Reducing the size and heat in the fixture the ballast comes in a separate housing close to the plug with a screw in connector to the rest of the cord and power switch. 
This is a plus after handling the fixtures (nice touch (imo))










The wrinkled finish aluminum housing and end caps are very nice. 
In the future the housing would support retro reflectors if needed via upgrade kit. 
Based on growth not having a PAR meter I'm very happy so far.
How long these plastic clips and reflector film will hold up to the heat from the bulbs I can only guess until time tells all.

Comparing these fixtures to the three Current brand Nova Extreme 4X54T5HO w/lunar LED or the majority of 2X54T5HO models they don't fall that short overall, but the price,,, at $66 shipped on a dual as opposed to nearly $150.00 on a most duals and nearly $400 on quad fixtures well,,,. 










With a single year’s service on the dual @$66.00 shipped and easy upgrade if faults do occur (imo) it’s a great value in lighting for the cost. The Odyssea in hand was more pleasing out of the box then my impression of the SunBlaze and several other brands. Also not saying a failure will happen within a years time but saying even if it did value is there beyond that.


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

Wkndracer,

Would you feel confident in using the adjustable builtin supports to hold the light above a rimless/topless aquarium? I have a Nova Extreme 4x39 watt T5HO light that I suspend above my 57 gallon rimless via its plastic legs. I actually only run 1 bulb since its only about four inches above the water. 1 bulb plus pressurized CO2 seems to work fine for me. The Nova has its reflector bent like a "W" so, it maybe more efficient. But, if you have to run two bulbs to be equivalent, who cares. Anyway, just wondering how the Odyssea compares. In a few years, It might be cost effective to go LED so, it might not be good to invest too much money in T5s right now.

I think the external ballast is a great idea. I'd rather minimize the electrical hanging above the water.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

The wire was, is sturdy enough when extended but once adjusted to the tank I think I would use epoxy to fix the placement. Mix some two part and use a Q tip to coat a section of wire then slide to fit.
The wobble of the Current lighting leg system was my only complaint long term with my Extreme model fixtures. Three have broken but that was with >3years of movement messing around in the tanks sliding/moving the fixtures around.
HTH


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

wkndracer said:


> The wire was is sturdy enough when extended but once adjusted to the tank I think I would use epoxy to fix the placement. Mix some two part and use a Q tip to coat a section of wire then slide to fit.
> The wobble of the Current lighting leg system was my only complaint long term with my Extreme model fixtures. Three have broken but that was with >3years of movement messing around in the tanks sliding/moving the fixtures around.
> HTH


I had an older 2x39 watt Nova Extreme before they went to the "W" reflector. It had wire stand offs and it was kind of flimsy but, it was on a glass lid in those days. Anyway, it was kind of silly of me to get rid of that one since I burn only 1 bulb now instead of 4. I got tired of weekly trims and scraping algae so, I run things a little slower now.

Sorry for hijacking but, thought my comments might help somebody still entertaining the idea of spending big bucks on high powered light fixtures. Get inexpensive T5HO lighting and spend the savings on pressurized CO2. Maintenance will be much easier.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

shrimpNewbie said:


> if you can return it, do it. get an aquaticlife 2 bulb t5ho, much better =p


What a dumb comment. Do you even own an odyssea light or have you ever owned one? If not don't tell people your light is much better. I own several odyssea lights two of which I have had for over a year without so much as a hiccup. At the price I paid I could buy four lights for the cost of most other lights. I am confident my four lights would last far longer then your one. They don't overheat, they make no noise, they work, they are sturdy and seem to be well built. What else do you want in a light?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

I don't know why with all the adjusting I do on stuff this never posted in any of my strings. Several 'legged' fixtures are suspended now and doing it I removed a couple end cap screws and replaced them with the correct size eye bolts,, chain adjustable suspended fixture 


























The last shot has about a 5° cant to keep the light off my computer display with the tank set behind my computer workstation

works well and (imo) doesn't look too bad. LOL


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

The fixture will be fine just use 2 bulbs at a time as stated.


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks for sharing Wkndracer,

That's an amazingly practical way to hang the lights and it doesn't look half bad. I think I will install a shelf above and hang the lights in your fashion. I will just have to run another bulb or two to account for the height.


----------

